# gaining weight too fast?



## alja (May 16, 2017)

Ive just started the gym for the first time. Doing a 5x5 strength program. Ive just finished my second week. Ive put on 4lbs,is this too much, am i just putting on fat? I only ask as my weight has always been stable before starting the gym.

Thanks.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Youve not mentioned anything about food consumption, stronglifts 5x5 wont make you gain 4lbs of jack s**t without food so if you wrote something to do with food consumption itd help.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I assume you've started eating more as well?


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

must have increased Kcals for that weight gain, probably not noticed as exerting some much energy with the lifts if you do not track food intake it can run away with you.


----------



## alja (May 16, 2017)

Breakfast- shake 700cal, breakfast bar 650cal.

Snack -banana 105cal

Mid day-pasta and chicken 700cal

Snack-banana 105cal

Lunch-chicken and pasta 700cal

Tea-some kind of meat, potato veg,  or a pasta noodle dish. 700cal.

So about 3600kals. I work in construction so normally burn alot off. Id say im eating pretty much as normal before starting the gym. Only im having more for breakfast.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

what kind of breakfast bar has 650 cals in ?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> what kind of breakfast bar has 650 cals in ?


----------



## alja (May 16, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> what kind of breakfast bar has 650 cals in ?


 A homemade one. Its got coconut oil in, coconut milk, peanut butter, oats, whey protein, chia seed plus a few more things. I make a slab which i divide into 5days @ 652cals ea.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

alja said:


> Doing a 5x5 strength program. Ive just finished my second week. Ive put on 4lbs,is this too much, *am i just putting on fat?*


 The mirror will tell you this, very unlikely you've gained 4lbs of muscle in 2 weeks of stronglifts, so yes, to a degree, what you've gained is a combo of fat, water weight, glycogen storage. muscle gain, literally takes TIME. especially if natural. aim for 4 or 5lbs a month, NOT per week. and measure progress, by scales + the mirror, before/after photos EVERY 12 weeks at the minimum.

personally, I'm not a fan of short duration periods for gaining muscle. imo it's ridiculous. measure progress every quarter of the year, that doesn't mean, not to track scale weight in the meantime, if you're making sudden weight gain changes at a rapid weight, it's anything but lean muscle mass. think long term, not next week.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


>


 Delicious!


----------



## alja (May 16, 2017)

Starz said:


> The mirror will tell you this, very unlikely you've gained 4lbs of muscle in 2 weeks of stronglifts, so yes, to a degree, what you've gained is a combo of fat, water weight, glycogen storage. muscle gain, literally takes TIME. especially if natural. aim for 4 or 5lbs a month, NOT per week. and measure progress, by scales + the mirror, before/after photos EVERY 12 weeks at the minimum.
> 
> personally, I'm not a fan of short duration periods for gaining muscle. imo it's ridiculous. measure progress every quarter of the year, that doesn't mean, not to track scale weight in the meantime, if you're making sudden weight gain changes at a rapid weight, it's anything but lean muscle mass. think long term, not next week.


 Thanks. Yes i have taken photos and my programme is a 3month one so will compare afterward. I am eating healthy so maybe i should eat half a breakfast bar and reduce cals by 300 and see how the next month goes.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it too much it could be a number of things contributing to the sudden jump in weight, however if you continue gaining 2lbs+ per week consistently then I'd back off the calories or add in a bit of cardio to limit your unwanted weight gain. 1lb a week is a good number to aim for, same goes with cutting if you're not taking any aas.


----------



## lewibnb (Oct 5, 2009)

alja said:


> A homemade one. Its got coconut oil in, coconut milk, peanut butter, oats, whey protein, chia seed plus a few more things. I make a slab which i divide into 5days @ 652cals ea.


 sounds perfect!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


>


 Is this supposed to be one of those deepfat fried mars bars lol? Looks like a sausage roll.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Is this supposed to be one of those deepfat fried mars bars lol? Looks like a sausage roll.


 Started in Scotland I believe and I have no desire to have one.


----------

